# Οι ξενόγλωσσες ταμπέλες



## nickel (Apr 7, 2011)

Πρώτο θέμα σ' εκείνο το βιντεάκι (του 2009) για τη γλώσσα οι βιτρίνες με τις ξένες λέξεις.

Μας θύμισε η εκπομπή ότι υπάρχει νόμος που επιβάλλει να είναι γραμμένες στα ελληνικά οι επιγραφές (άρθρο 6 του Ν. 2946/2001, «Οι επιγραφές με τις οποίες προσδιορίζεται η θέση, η διεύθυνση, η ιδιότητα ή η επαγγελματική δραστηριότητα φυσικού προσώπου, ή η επωνυμία και το αντικείμενο δραστηριότητας, ενώσεως φυσικών προσώπων ή νομικών προσώπων δημοσίου ή ιδιωτικού δικαίου γράφονται υποχρεωτικώς στην ελληνική γλώσσα. Επιτρέπεται επιπρόσθετη αναγραφή της επιγραφής σε άλλη γλώσσα με μικρότερα στοιχεία»).

Υπάρχει άνθρωπος που να πιστεύει σοβαρά ότι οι ξενόγλωσσες ταμπέλες κάνουν κακό στη γλώσσα μας; Αν εξαιρέσουμε καμιά _μπουτίκ_ και κανένα _ντελικατέσεν_, χάσανε τα μαγαζιά τις ονομασίες τους; Ακούσατε κανέναν να λέει «Πάμε από το flower shop να τους πάρουμε καμιά γλάστρα»; Τόση ζημιά κάνει αν η ταμπέλα γράφει _Délice_ αντί για _Άνω Ρούμελη_;

Και, αλήθεια, εφαρμόστηκε ο νόμος;


----------

